# Early Morning Take Off, Hungary 1944/45….



## AMC (Oct 27, 2021)

Hungarian Airfield 44/45.
Starting Hartmann’s BF109 for a mission….

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2021)

Well done


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 27, 2021)

Nicely done. Scale?


----------



## AMC (Oct 27, 2021)

Corgi Diecast 1/72….


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2021)

Lovely work!


----------

